# Maumee run



## Recondo37

Got our dates for the Run this year....April 7th thru the 10th...wish I could access Maumee Tackle site. Haven't been able to since we went to cable a couple years back. Even called the tech support....At least I can get a pretty accurate 10 day weather forcast on cell......Maybe will fish it hard and serious this year..........Doubt it though...All ya'll be good/good fishing


----------



## young-gun-fisher

Can't wait for the run! I am hitting it up for the first time this year!


----------



## Bucket Mouth

It's an over-rated zoo, and so is the run!


----------



## Recondo37

Still fun hanging out fishing the river, then hanging out and drinking some beers. Nice little 4 day vacation. Should take it serious, but nah, there for the fun of being outside and away from work.


----------



## BFG

> It's an over-rated zoo, and so is the run!


Hey Swanny...did ya' catch that? One less guy this year! 

Wooohooo!!!


----------



## Jack On

calling "The Run" over-rated is pretty much saying "you couldn't catch a cold "or like saying you are "the buck-less yooper" ! Fair weather fisherman?


----------



## CoolWater

Some years it seems down, others flat out awesome... I still smile ear to ear recalling 2003...


----------



## Walleye007

Any word on a reduction of bag limit for walleye this year?
I remember last year many anglers anticipating a drop. 
If the number dropped from 4 to 3 or less, would it have any impact on the crowds? or just lead to more guys changing clothing and going back out?


----------



## CoolWater

It wont affect the crowds, I fished it when it was four and three... never saw a difference... sadly, some will go multiple times a day.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

BFG said:


> Hey Swanny...did ya' catch that? One less guy this year!
> 
> Wooohooo!!!


I am glad to be of assistance. However, since I don't fish it, there won't be "one less guy" because I haven't made it into the head count in the last 3 years.

The only way I'm going is if I'm in a boat. I'm done fishing next to idiots who can't comprehend what drifting a jig encompasses.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

Jack On said:


> calling "The Run" over-rated is pretty much saying "you couldn't catch a cold "or like saying you are "the buck-less yooper" ! Fair weather fisherman?



Welcome to the site.

And yes, you have me pegged, I am a fair weather fisherman..... While all the knuckleheads (no offense if you fish it and are not a knucklehead) are down there throwing 80 lb spiderwire with a 2 oz sinker, cutting their snags at their rod tip and leaving 60 yards of line in the water, I will be stalking crappie and smashing some early season largies.

To each his own.


----------



## Bucket Mouth

The whole reason I made that original post was to poke fun of Maumee Tackle's "report", which seems to have eluded everyone.


----------



## eye-man

I had this problem a couple years ago. Turns out I was typing the address wrong. Be sure to finish with ".net" and not ".com".
www.maumeetackle.net


----------



## JimmyZ

I use to live for the run. last year fished it once. The year before only 3 times. I was down there saying the whole time I just dont enjoy it anymore. And I live 10 mins from some of the best access sites. I really like catching them in the river, feeling that tic tic tic bam! Feeling the head shake, reeling em in. I dont mind newbies either, we were all new down there at one time or another, its the lack of respect. Guys r just jerks down there. U cant say anything to anyone. A couple bad guys in a line can ruin it for everyone. And they wont care. And when u get there 1/2 hr before sun-up and cant get a spot, sorry, thats just plain ridiculous. Thank God for Al Gores Internet.


----------



## fshnfreak

u guys can have the maumee ill keep fishin the sandooky smaller run less fish but i dont fight with too many a$$holes and since i dont use the run as a means to fill my freezer im content with only catchin a few walleye in the river.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

So what , all you guys are saying its not worth taking the ride up?


----------



## Recondo37

Yea its worth the ride up. Especially spending the nite and fishing two days. I have been fortunate enough not to run into any jerks. we don't hit the river pre dawn either. But it is enjoyable, especially your first dip in the river. Bring a change of cloths and a towel...


----------



## BFG

An interesting path to take is to drink yourself into oblivion the night before...then sleep in...and then go fishing at say 10:00 AM...

You will be surprised at how much elbow room you have between 10 and 2...quite often an entire section to yourself. 

I fish when I can. Sometimes that means getting there an hour early in the morning. But...if I have the entire day...I'll wait and go later and be back home far quicker and with less hassle than on most other days.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Yea, I can't stand it either. I'll be lucky to fish it a couple times this year. I heard they are cutting the limit in half to 2 fish a day. I wouldn't even go up there if I had the chance


----------



## MuskieManOhio

Redhunter1012 said:


> Yea, I can't stand it either. I'll be lucky to fish it a couple times this year. I heard they are cutting the limit in half to 2 fish a day. I wouldn't even go up there if I had the chance


Ya two fish I can stay fishing inland lakes and catch 6


----------



## BFG

Can't imagine why anyone would come from more than 3 miles to catch 2 walleyes.


----------



## FishHunter88

Personally... I don't think it matters about limits or crowds its all about the rich history of the run... The run is one of the best if not the best around and I want to tell my kids and grandkids that I have years of experience plus how are you going to learn about the "hotspots" or find new ones if you don't go... putting all egos aside monster fish or not I will be there this year at least to say that I was about of the continued history again


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> Can't imagine why anyone would come from more than 3 miles to catch 2 walleyes.


No kidding. I mite bring the old lady with me and after I get my limit hook a couple more and walk them to shore and pass the rod to her. You think everyone will move for me?


----------



## wave warrior

BFG said:


> Can't imagine why anyone would come from more than 3 miles to catch 2 walleyes.


i came 150+miles for a big ole' skunk!!! always used a boat in past years but billybob7059 talked me into wading it last year...never again!! way too many that did not have a clue or care about fellow fishermen,and where we were(off bluegrass) the current was dangerously strong!!! seen several people go down...not my bag, IF i return it will be in a boat!! i do agree about keeping the run alive, but i'd rather hit the reef jig bite!!!


----------



## nooffseason

It's a good time. With that many people, you're going to have some idiots. Just show some respect when approaching a spot and you'll be fine. If you see a 10 foot opening in the line, ask the couple guys if you can jump in there. It's very well received by the other anglers.....Much more than elbowing in between two guys 5 feet apart when they're not looking just because one of them just caught a fish!!

Guys will tell you what's working that day, how much lead to use with the current, and everything if you're just polite and humble. 

A couple things...pick up some trash while you're down there. When I talk about idiots, those are the ones. AND don't net someone's fish for them just because it swung in front of you.


----------



## BFG

I liken the walleye run to the Wal Mart of fishing....


----------



## mert73

I've been fishing the run since before anybody knew about it. Grew up in Maumee and actually if you really want to enjoy the spring river fishing wait until the major part of the run is over and all the guys that are only there during the main run are history. Go down with some light action tackle and small jigs and you can have a blast C&R White Bass and probably pick up a walleye or 2. Last year in the first part of May, or end of April, I went down and caught about 30 White Bass and took home 3 Walleye, all over 22inches. Took my one son with me and he learned alot about fishing the river for this coming year. He's 22.


----------



## Fishin' Coach

> I liken the walleye run to the Wal Mart of fishing....


That would make 1st week of April look like Walmart on the day after Thanksgiving.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i most likely get to come home from military training in late april. save some walleye 4 me!


----------



## FishHunter88

Has anyone kayak fished the maumee during the run or have you seen anyone doing so??


----------



## BFG

I've seen guys with kayaks get quickly swept by me in the river. They had rods in holders, but they weren't fishing. Sorta looked like they were trying to just stay alive instead. 

I wouldn't recommend it. The current is fast dude. If you had a way to anchor yourself in a slack water area (which there are some) you could do it I suppose.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ive seen people kayaking suicidal enough to get too close to people casting, but they were just passing through and not fishing. as others said slack water is probably fine, but good luck with that current!!!


----------



## olderfer

FishHunter88 said:


> Has anyone kayak fished the maumee during the run or have you seen anyone doing so??


I have fished the Maumee by kayak a whole lot, but not during the run. Too much current, too many boats, too many people, too many nitwits. The slack water other posters mention is fine - that's how you fish the river from a kayak at any time. Trouble is, during the run it's always full of people.

Jim


----------



## swantucky

I live pretty close to the Maumee, I may just give this run thing a try. I plan to use my surf rod in case I hook into a real hog!! I don't have waders but have been developing a way to fab waders out of the 55 gallon garbage bags. Hopefully guys don't wade out too far because they are only about as tall as hip boots. With any luck I can get the guys to back up when I get there so I can fish too.


----------



## anglermama

Limit is 4, until April 30th. May 1, 2011 the new limits start...and they are not released until April. 
Personally, I love the run! I have never had any problems out there. I have met a ton of great people and look forward to seeing them all again this year!


----------



## Gern186

I would move for you, but when you come back your spot will be gone!.....



P.S. I think rod passing is complete B.S. at the river......if you can't hook your own fish then you shouldn't be reeling in somebody elses fish.


----------



## yonderfishin

I tried it for the first time last year , but it was early and the river was blown out from snowmelt and rain. It was fun dodging the trees and tires, etc. that were floating downriver. Hopefully I will have a better start this year.


----------



## yonderfishin

While we are on this topic , looking forward to the run , what colors/types of jig would everyone suggest for catching the walleye ? Since I never caught any last year Im still so new to it that its all greek to me.....and other will benefit from the reccomendations as well.


----------



## normd

Thats a good one Swantucky. LOL


----------



## MuskieManOhio

yonderfishin said:


> While we are on this topic , looking forward to the run , what colors/types of jig would everyone suggest for catching the walleye ? Since I never caught any last year Im still so new to it that its all greek to me.....and other will benefit from the reccomendations as well.


exactly? lol


----------



## FISHIN216

There are steelies to be caught at that time! I don't really eat fish so you can count me out too. would'nt it piss you off if I stood there all day nailing them and releasing every one I caught


----------



## Headboat Hunter

This is the gretest time of the year for fishing. Steelhead in Cleveland, walleye in the Maumee and reef fishing on the lake. Talk about tough decisions.


----------



## Recondo37

Nah, I wouldn't be upset, cause I seen a couple down river 10 feet from me catch a fish it seemed everyother cast while I was skunking out. I still feel location on the river is more important as anything else in fishing there or anywhere.....


----------



## swantucky

Recondo37 said:


> Nah, I wouldn't be upset, cause I seen a couple down river 10 feet from me catch a fish it seemed everyother cast while I was skunking out. I still feel location on the river is more important as anything else in fishing there or anywhere.....


There are ways to fish that same water from 10' or more more away, it just takes a little more figuring on where your stuff is gonna drift Alot of guys discount jig/tail color, big mistake


----------



## kprice

My go to color is red and white. If that is not working, fire tiger also works well. Depends on the day, and what is working. I think the key most days is the correct weight and liter length.


----------



## eye-man

I agree with recondo if all your catching is rocks and trees, it's time to move. If you can make it down to the river in the summer and fish for smallies you will have a lot better idea where to fish for the wally's in the spring (that's how I found most of my favorite spots). After location I would say weight followed by color are the next most important. If you are new and not sure what colors to bring. Start with the basics and go from there. Chart., Hot Pink, Orange, White, and Black. They say in higher muddier water use the darker colors. In cleaner water lighter colors. I myself have never really found any truth to this. It seems that during high water the fish are further down stream. And as the water recedes they move up in stages. You can actually follow the fish from Orleans Park all the way to Waterville if the conditions are right. And when the rain comes again, start back at Orleans and repeat.

lots of good info for the rookie here.
www.thenaturalresource.com
www.maumeetackle.net


----------



## Fisherman 3234

The best set that I start out with is an orange floating jig head with a 3 inch chart. met. fleck grub twister tail.....if that doesn't work time to do some experimenting... But when fishing the run a few things to consider is obviously water level but also timing of the run itself and how far the fish have run up the river, this will help you figure out where to fish and how heavy of weight/length of leader to use.


----------



## FishHunter88

Pink is a good color when I'm fishing for 'eyes in the maumee..


----------



## Weekender#1

I have always liked the Clear tail with Silverflake, the only color that represents anything they eat, shiners.


----------



## walleyejigger

swantucky said:


> I live pretty close to the Maumee, I may just give this run thing a try. I plan to use my surf rod in case I hook into a real hog!! I don't have waders but have been developing a way to fab waders out of the 55 gallon garbage bags. Hopefully guys don't wade out too far because they are only about as tall as hip boots. With any luck I can get the guys to back up when I get there so I can fish too.


ha good luck on that one . i have been there and had people walk rigt tru us and go out 20 feet and start fishing .i ouit a few years back when i had a gut cut my line and took my fish .


----------



## BFG

> I have always liked the Clear tail with Silverflake, the only color that represents anything they eat, shiners.


Lemme guess...clear jighead too?


----------



## Weekender#1

oh No I use a big silver jig head with that clear tail ! A perfect minnow darting through the muddy water, in 8 weeks the run will almost be over.


----------



## bksixer

Being a veteran of the run for 28 yrs, i have seen a huge shift in approach to catching uncle wally.. Less people or tossing the old lead head and more are finesh fishing with floaters. Personally my catch rate has skyrocketed since i switched. The key to my success is both lighter line and better rod tip action. I use 8 lb power pro braid as my main line and a 6lb flouro leader. Leader length varies from 18-48".. all depends on water level and fish activity. My rod is a 6'6" berkely amp with a pfleuger reel. i never usemore than 1/2 ounce of lead and typically am running 1/4oz. My main color combo is pink head and chart./lemon/white tail... Good LUCK


----------



## Gottagofishn

I don't fish this run anymore due to the spectacular fishing on the lake and these days I have a boat to get out there. 
When I did fish the run I found that if you take the approach of looking at current breaks closley and adjusting your tactics you will bring home some fish. The fish are no different than any other river eye. They will be relating to bottom cover and current breaks regardless of the current. There are many obvious current breaks visable in all sections of the river.


----------



## FishinNate34

Looking to do the run for the first time this year been wanting to do it for years. I would say I'm a begginer fisherman in the river setting. Should I go for the Maumee right off the bat or should i go for the Sandusky? And where are good spots to go in the Sandusky? Do the eyes make it up to Fremont?


----------



## Redhunter1012

BFG said:


> Lemme guess...clear jighead too?


Don't forget: when you use the clear tails and leadheads you have to unhook them underwater cause if you try to net them and handle them out of the water people can't see them and might catch one in the eye if it "pops" free


----------



## yonderfishin

Im looking forward to it myself , since ice fishing atleast for me has been extremely disappointing this year. I suspect the rivers are gonna be blown out during the thaw but I will make a few trips to the maumee or sandusky as soon as they are fishable. There are quite a few good videos on youtube about fishing the maumee run that will get you into the mindset.


----------



## BFG

> Don't forget: when you use the clear tails and leadheads you have to unhook them underwater cause if you try to net them and handle them out of the water people can't see them and might catch one in the eye if it "pops" free


Dude..that is BigTime information right there. 


Big lures....Big Fish.


----------



## jiggin'fool

swantucky said:


> i live pretty close to the maumee, i may just give this run thing a try. I plan to use my surf rod in case i hook into a real hog!! I don't have waders but have been developing a way to fab waders out of the 55 gallon garbage bags. Hopefully guys don't wade out too far because they are only about as tall as hip boots. With any luck i can get the guys to back up when i get there so i can fish too.


freaking lol!


----------



## heathzib

Bucket Mouth said:


> The whole reason I made that original post was to poke fun of Maumee Tackle's "report", which seems to have eluded everyone.


Maumee Tackle updates every single day of the run, with really great info!


----------



## chet

Edit


----------



## Recondo37

I've been throwing floaters the last few years. But was talking to my bud and I got to wondering: Anyone done/seen casting say, a 1/4oz lead jig under a bobber? Sorta same principal as a floater set up, except top down... Fish snag factor might increase. One of those things that just pop into your head for no reason. be good/good fishing


----------



## jhiggy11

Wouldn't work the same.

Your lead under the bobber

______________________ - jig near bottom


----^^-----^^-----_____^- - contour of bottom

^Stays at the same level^, while a floating jig following the sinker along the bottom will always keep it however high off the bottom you want it (depending on leader) following the contour of the bottom. Not saying the lead under a bobber won't work but it's not the same and would not recommend it.


----------



## Recondo37

Nice comparison. Liked the graph. Makes ya think. Floater is on a leader. Jig is at a certain depth depending on the length of the leader and current, weight is bouncing on bottom with the floater at a certain height off bottom for how long? Can't use my crayon for this, sorry, but leadweight follows contour, floater is at 2 feet off of bottom. Rolling of the lead, current flow with leader floater.... Now 1/4oz suspend, depending on length of leader should be more consistent depth. Now I have been drinking, but, contour over consistant, not counting if there is a hole some are resting in. It is a cool thought.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

I've had good luck on white bass with lead jig under bobber, but not with walleyes.


----------



## BFG

IMO..the floater is downstream of the weight (have had guys argue differently) and moves up and down in the water column whenever the weight goes into, over, or around a change in the bottom. This is a distinct advantage over a leadhead which bangs across the bottom. There are ways to work leadheads up off the bottom, but most guys are just content to allow them to dig and grind. If you fish them like we do floaters, you will catch a lot more fish and make all of your fishing neighbors happier. If you cast and retrieve, you'll not make a lot of friends... 


Leadheads work really well in high water conditions, as the fish are hugging the bottom on current breaks and in holes. This would also explain why shorter leaders are the norm w/ floaters under such conditions. If you run a 5' leader when the water is 585'..you aren't going to catch jack. The reverse is true when the water is 579'...you run an 18" leader under those conditions and you won't catch jack either. 

Let your eyes tell you where to fish. When you show up, look for those with fish on stringers. Note their position in the run. Are they above, in, or below the hole? Are they fishing the tailout? Are they fishing the slack? Where are they casting? Short, long, in-between? How long is their leader? How much weight are they using? What size floater are they using? 

If there are no fish on stringers...well, take it for what it is worth and just step in and show 'em how to do it...


----------



## mss420

I agree. Just because my wife hasnt been fishing as long as me and just because she cant catch fish as well as i can, then she shouldnt be able to reel one in. no offense but if I have 4 fish and my wife or kid or dad or anyone fishing with me hasnt had one on. im gonna give them the opportunity to catch a fish. U ever let your kids reel in a fish that u hooked?


----------



## Gern186

mss420 said:


> I agree. Just because my wife hasnt been fishing as long as me and just because she cant catch fish as well as i can, then she shouldnt be able to reel one in. no offense but if I have 4 fish and my wife or kid or dad or anyone fishing with me hasnt had one on. im gonna give them the opportunity to catch a fish. *U ever let your kids reel in a fish that u hooked?*




Yes, all the time on the pond in the back yard......however at the maumee river walleye run I would never take a young kid to that place, it's not meant for kids.....at least the vast majority of kids..... maybe in a boat, but even then I feel it's too dangerous. Nor would I take my wife, evidently you have never fished the maumee run. Take your wife down there with you this year, I'm sure most of the guys will appreciate it! As far as passing a rod to a buddy that can't catch fish worth a darn, well that's his tough luck IMO....this isn't the Make a Wish foundation! 

With all the rules and regulations regarding snagging, hook sizes and weights, littering, carrying fishing licenses and all the other BS that the game wardens watch for, I still can't believe that you could pass your rod to the guy next to you and have him reel in a fish that "you" hooked......and it be legal....

It may be legal, but I'm not doing it, or am I going to grab the pole next to me and reel in somebody elses fish.....It just don't seem right to me on the river...maybe the lake trolling out of a boat, but not on the river. There are too many variables when fishing the river.


----------



## saugeyesam

Gern186 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes, all the time on the pond in the back yard......however at the maumee river walleye run I would never take a young kid to that place, it's not meant for kids.....at least the vast majority of kids..... maybe in a boat, but even then I feel it's too dangerous. Nor would I take my wife, evidently you have never fished the maumee run. Take your wife down there with you this year, I'm sure most of the guys will appreciate it! As far as passing a rod to a buddy that can't catch fish worth a darn, well that's his tough luck IMO....this isn't the Make a Wish foundation!
> 
> With all the rules and regulations regarding snagging, hook sizes and weights, littering, carrying fishing licenses and all the other BS that the game wardens watch for, I still can't believe that you could pass your rod to the guy next to you and have him reel in a fish that "you" hooked......and it be legal....
> 
> It may be legal, but I'm not doing it, or am I going to grab the pole next to me and reel in somebody elses fish.....It just don't seem right to me on the river...maybe the lake trolling out of a boat, but not on the river. There are too many variables when fishing the river.



So what your saying is that the run is no place for my sister? And what do you mean by most of the guys will "appreciate it" Last I checked the regs didn't mention it being off limits to women. I will say this we've never had anyone give us grief about my sister fishing the run with us and I feel sorry for the guy who makes the mistake of being disrespectful. It's no wonder people are so biased against run fisherman listen to some of the comments and posts that people leave every year on the subject. If having a women fishing in line with you bothers you that much people, you can either shut up and fish or pack up your gear and leave cause either way I know I'll be fishing right along side my sister. And as for people handing off their rods to a buddy or wife what business is it to any of us? Let the DNR deal with it that's why they are there. And if they don't ticket people for it then whats the problem! Just because you don't do it doesn't mean someone else can't or shouldn't.


----------



## BFG

I've fished next to a million guys in the river that didn't have a clue as to what they were doing. I've never seen anyone bring a lady down there that didn't at least know how to cast. You could be a hermaphrodite and fish next to me..as long as you don't screw me up by being a jackhole, all will be good.


----------



## saugeyesam

We've been fishing up there for the past 18 years and have seen many women and and even teenage kids and have fished along side of them without any trouble. In fact In all the years I have fished up there I have never had any issues, everyone we have ever been around has been cool. Now I have seen some strange characters up there before, like the van full of guys dressed like they stepped out of 1930 wearing indian warpaint and feathers. But never an issue where anyone argued. I don't get why everyone feels the need to be defensive and have an attitude about the crowds. 99% of the people who fish the run have fished it more than once and most are lifers who have fished it for years. We all know to expect a crowd and the fact that some day you're gonna have a newb in line that might not know how to fish in rhythm with everyone. So instead of being mean and causing a scene we try to help and give advice so everyone around us can get fish or at least enjoy themselves trying. But i have heard people cuss a guys whole family just for getting lines crossed. What's the fun in listening to stuff like that all day.


----------



## roger23

Maumee Today


----------



## roger23

Jerome Rd 02-15-11


----------



## roger23

475 / 23 Bridge 02-15-11


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Beautiful Pics. Thanks Do you know how many people have said to me-EEEuggghh! You wade in the Maumee? That place is NAAAASSSTY! I'm like good-one less jackwipe to step on my smallies. If only people knew.


----------



## tobeast

i think i seen a wareye swimmin in those pics see ya all up there


----------



## Recondo37

As I said earlier, We have never had any problems with anyone..My brother loaned a guy a rod the year before, and he got it back, last year I gave a stringer to a guy who forgot his. Always have two for what ever reason. The oddest thing I seen was my first time I decided to go in 06. Me and my buddy got up early, ended up fishing Buttonwood....3rd week Of March, cold and snow flurries in our face. We seen a guy come wading out in the river wearing only ankle high leather lace up boots, shorts and a t-shirt. That was a die hard Run fisherman...


----------



## No-Net

Hey Roger is that a deer crossing the river in your pics?


----------



## Gern186

saugeyesam said:


> So what your saying is that the run is no place for my sister? And what do you mean by most of the guys will "appreciate it" Last I checked the regs didn't mention it being off limits to women. I will say this we've never had anyone give us grief about my sister fishing the run with us and I feel sorry for the guy who makes the mistake of being disrespectful. It's no wonder people are so biased against run fisherman listen to some of the comments and posts that people leave every year on the subject. If having a women fishing in line with you bothers you that much people, you can either shut up and fish or pack up your gear and leave cause either way I know I'll be fishing right along side my sister. And as for people handing off their rods to a buddy or wife what business is it to any of us? Let the DNR deal with it that's why they are there. And if they don't ticket people for it then whats the problem! Just because you don't do it doesn't mean someone else can't or shouldn't.


Bring your sister buddy, I have no problem with kids or women fishing the run....all I am saying is that after 20 plus years of fishing the run my experiences tell me that it's A) Not a place that is conducive to bringing your little 10 year old and his snoopy fishing pole. B) If your sister is good looking I hope she doesn't get offended by the numberous cat calls that she will be hearing.....(99.72% male fisherman) and C) If everyone were supposed to get their limit of walleye every time out then the walleye fishery that we have now would not exist....that's why I don't condone passing the rods to guys that can't catch fish on their OWN.


----------



## roger23

No-Net said:


> Hey Roger is that a deer crossing the river in your pics?


yes ,the first deer walked across, the second was spooked by the two guys fishing went west a little to far and was in the hole and had to swim ,,sort of like fishermen stepping in a hole ,,oops


----------



## puterdude

Man Gern186,I am glad we all don't share your view regarding the walleye run.I always try & teach kids the fishing experience gladly.How else are they to learn.Also to think fisherman would bring a 10 year outfitted with snoopy rod is hilarious. As far as women,I know a few that would & could out fish some men handily possibly you included.I am not knocking you at all,just your view on fishing the run.I,in my opinion, think it's open to everyone,women,youngsters,first timers and the experienced veterans.Patience is a virtue when there.


----------



## Gern186

puterdude said:


> Man Gern186,I am glad we all don't share your view regarding the walleye run.*I always try & teach kids the fishing experience gladly.How else are they to learn*.Also to think fisherman would bring a 10 year outfitted with snoopy rod is hilarious. As far as women,I know a few that would & could out fish some men handily possibly you included.I am not knocking you at all,just your view on fishing the run.I,in my opinion, think it's open to everyone,women,youngsters,first timers and the experienced veterans.Patience is a virtue when there.


I have taught plenty of kids to fish, just not at the river....that's NOT a place to learn to fish. If you bring your kid down there to learn to fish, your kid will also learn a lot of cuss words to go with his little fishing experience.....save it for fishing your neighbors pond, your kid will be better off, besides bobbers are not allowed at the river. Actually you should bring them down to fish the white bass run, the water is usually lower, warmer, and the fish actually bite.

As far as the snoopy rod goes, you must have been the guy with the kid next to me last year down there, right?......I see that stuff all the time.

I have an open view regarding the run, and I have voiced my opinions.....take it how you want. 

Have you been down there lately or at all? I am only speaking the truth from my experiences. I am guessing you have little or no experience with combat fishing.

The main reason I say to leave the real youngsters at home is because of safety, nothing else. The 37 degree water moving at a fast pace is nowhere for a child to be.....if you disagree with that you are a moron. 

If you want to bring your wives and girlfriends with you, that's great also. I'm sure there are a few women that can outfish men, nothing wrong with that, unless you are the guy standing next to her.


----------



## saugeyesam

Gern, I totally agree with it not being safe for a ten year old, and I can vouch for seeing people fishing with everything from old Zebco 303's to Fly rods but they have as much right to be there as everyone else. Now would I bring my 10 year old up there with a snoopy pole no I wouldn't not during the walleye run. Now I might bring them for the white bass but by then the crowds have thinned out. As for my sister, yes she's good looking and as stated before we've never had any trouble in all the years we've been going up there. Then again most of the people we have fished around were more interested in fishing than gawking at some girl all bundled up in waders and a hooded sweat shirt.


----------



## BFG

> If everyone were supposed to get their limit of walleye every time out then the walleye fishery that we have now would not exist....that's why I don't condone passing the rods to guys that can't catch fish on their OWN.


I would gather that on any given day, less than 5% of the fisherman who test their skill and luck in the Maumee actually get their 4 fish. 

There are some days where just about everyone gets them...but on most days only a few do it. Those are the guys who will do it in 20 mins on a "good" day and go home.

While I've enjoyed many quick limits over the years, the ones that I have enjoyed the most involved days where I had to grind 'em out...maybe taking 4 or more hours to get 'em. Not being satisfied to leave with three (I mean..if you can catch three, you can catch four, right?)


----------



## Gern186

BFG said:


> I would gather that on any given day, less than 5% of the fisherman who test their skill and luck in the Maumee actually get their 4 fish.
> 
> There are some days where just about everyone gets them...but on most days only a few do it. Those are the guys who will do it in 20 mins on a "good" day and go home.
> 
> While I've enjoyed many quick limits over the years, the ones that I have enjoyed the most involved days where I had to grind 'em out...maybe taking 4 or more hours to get 'em. Not being satisfied to leave with three (I mean..if you can catch three, you can catch four, right?)


Right, right........sometimes those first 3 fish come in the first hour and then it takes 3 more hours to get the last one.
I would say more than 5% of guys get their limit on most days, but yeah it's not always easy......there are a lot of good fisherman at the maumee, hard core guys that seemingly know how to get it done under different circumstances.


----------



## crg

the run is no place for a newb, hands down. i have introduced a few of my friends to the run but also prepared them almost a year in advance for what they were about to get themselves into. made sure they can cast, tie knots quickly, can stand in brutal current for hours on end, untangle lines, cuz that is one place you dont want to have to cater to someone else. that river is one big mean ol' sob and and higher flows, smaller people should be warned. my buddy, the producer, is shorter and sometimes terrified to try to cross to bluegrass especially if it is as soon as "safe" to cross. i love the run, look forward to it every year, the people that know the river, know how to fish, know the water levels, those are the ones that consistently get fish, me included. usually if we dont limit, not many people are going to limit that day. it is definitely a great feeling when good ol' clarence tells you that the first limit hes seen that day and it is almost 11am, when your the only one walking with a stringer full of fish and people are starring, pure jealously, i love it. it will take years to obtain all of the info needed to consistantly limt. my first year, i only caught 1 eye. this will be tenth year, im to the point of fishing the run that if im not catching anything, 95% arent catching. and when you get really good, you can tell if you have an eye or not and if it is foul hooked. the proof is in the pics. 

also dude complaining about chicks fishing: look at 1st 2 pics below, all eyes are from maumee


----------



## Gern186

crg said:


> the run is no place for a newb, hands down. i have introduced a few of my friends to the run but also prepared them almost a year in advance for what they were about to get themselves into. made sure they can cast, tie knots quickly, can stand in brutal current for hours on end, untangle lines, cuz that is one place you dont want to have to cater to someone else. that river is one big mean ol' sob and and higher flows, smaller people should be warned. my buddy, the producer, is shorter and sometimes terrified to try to cross to bluegrass especially if it is as soon as "safe" to cross. i love the run, look forward to it every year, the people that know the river, know how to fish, know the water levels, those are the ones that consistently get fish, me included. usually if we dont limit, not many people are going to limit that day. it is definitely a great feeling when good ol' clarence tells you that the first limit hes seen that day and it is almost 11am, when your the only one walking with a stringer full of fish and people are starring, pure jealously, i love it. it will take years to obtain all of the info needed to consistantly limt. my first year, i only caught 1 eye. this will be tenth year, im to the point of fishing the run that if im not catching anything, 95% arent catching. and when you get really good, you can tell if you have an eye or not and if it is foul hooked. the proof is in the pics.
> 
> also dude complaining about chicks fishing: look at 1st 2 pics below, all eyes are from maumee


Exactly! 

Where's the chick at?


----------



## crg

Gern186 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Where's the chick at?


kinda hard to tell with all the gear on huh? if you look real hard you can see my buddies ex peeking from behind a stringer


----------



## yonderfishin

Well maybe Im one of those guys I guess , Im a newbie , but if you give me trouble I might just kick your @#$ right there in front of everybody. I am a newbie to the river and you will probably notice it right off , but I do have a right to be there and the least you can do is be sporting and remember when you first started. jeez people ,....you dont own the river.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

yonderfishin said:


> Well maybe Im one of those guys I guess , Im a newbie , but if you give me trouble I might just kick your @#$ right there in front of everybody. I am a newbie to the river and you will probably notice it right off , but I do have a right to be there and the least you can do is be sporting and remember when you first started. jeez people ,....you dont own the river.


Ya I was thinking the same thing everyone has the right to be their even if they dont know how to fish the run.


----------



## yonderfishin

yonderfishin said:


> Well maybe Im one of those guys I guess , Im a newbie , but if you give me trouble I might just kick your @#$ right there in front of everybody. I am a newbie to the river and you will probably notice it right off , but I do have a right to be there and the least you can do is be sporting and remember when you first started. jeez people ,....you dont own the river.


Dont get me wrong though , I am not a violent person......just illustrating a point


----------



## josh617

I think what most people are trying to say is make sure you (man, woman, child) know how to fish in general, and that your comfortable in high current wading cuz if you slip in the wrong place you could drown. Its not a good situation to learn "how to fish or wade" but if you have fished before and want to fish "the Run" go for it. Personally, its really not that much fun, but its a great way that shore-bound anglers can access lake erie walleye.


----------



## swantucky

yonderfishin said:


> Well maybe Im one of those guys I guess , Im a newbie , but if you give me trouble I might just kick your @#$ right there in front of everybody. I am a newbie to the river and you will probably notice it right off , but I do have a right to be there and the least you can do is be sporting and remember when you first started. jeez people ,....you dont own the river.


I would say the best thing you could do is kinda watch before you start fishing and try and get next to someone that obviously knows what they are doing. Ask questions, most guys are willing to help. I seldom will give advice unless it is asked for.


----------



## HOCKEY

I for one have fished the run longer than almost all of you starting back in 1965, and have seen it all as far as kids and women alot of them will out fish most of you, all of you want to be in one tight area like all the fish are there, I work from the turnpike bridge in rossford all the way to waterville the whole run and get fish, I always stay away from the crowds, the back creek you all cross to get to island always has a ton of fish in it 
and no crowds, white street and orleans park during low water
is always empty but still alot of fish, if your not comfortable with the crowds do a little exploring, you will be surprised. there
a place for everyone.


----------



## Recondo37

Most of this banter is to deter all those with fear. I fell in, my brothers fell in, one grabbing to save the other....Cast, bouce work rod, reel in... I have seen this kinda agrivating talk on a couple other fishing sites. Stripers on line, and two others...It isn't Army vs. Navy, it's fishers experiencing a passion, outdoors or the river and mingling with others of the same passion...........be good/good fish'n, seee ya'll there! Every fisherman likes to see women in waders, that's my sexist remark...


----------



## Recondo37

As I finish the last of my fried taters, I realize what bothers me most, isn't kids, women newbies or dick-heads, it is the litterbugs...stuff the jerky wrapper in your vest pocket, carry a little t-shirt bag for trash, or hit the barrel when you throw something away....pick something up besides a brub tail, or jig head on your walk....be good/good fishing....


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Wow-This is getting a little brutal. Maybe we should start a new thread and take a step back. How we all supposed to get along on the river if it's this bad online. The runs a great time. I've been fishing it since 1965, back before there were plastic tails. If you think it's a zoo now, you should have seen when we were able to fish all night with a 10 fish limit. Now that was a little crazy sometimes. But it was a blast. The runs what you make of it. We killed the fish last year(yes,they do bite), and I can't wait to get going this year. Most of the snow is gone, we're not supposed to get too much rain, and the river is still low and clear, and ice covered on the south side. Hope everyone has a great year down there.


----------



## Kluppy

Anybody make the run in a boat? Seems like that way, you could avoid a lot of these issues.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

There will be a Maumee walleye run seminar at Bass Pro Shops Rossford on Feb. 26, 10am and 11:30 am *Walleye River Run Seminar* (Need to call in to reserve a seat at 419-891-3900.) that will cover just about everything.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Gern186 said:


> If you want to bring your wives and girlfriends with you, that's great also. I'm sure there are a few women that can outfish men, nothing wrong with that, unless you are the guy standing next to her.


If you or anybody else can't handle getting outfished by a girl/woman then you need to do a little more growing up. Just because they don't have "man parts" hanging down there doesn't mean they can't open a can of whoopass on some male fishermen and outfish them. If I was there fishing a run and a lady was next to me and kicking my butt I wouldn't get mad like a little boy I'd ask her what she was doing right.


----------



## Jim Barger Sr

For the past 30 or so years I've fished the run, some years nearly every day. I've fallen in , lost a $500 pair of glasses plus a couple of rods, taught my sons, daughters and grandkids, usually caught fish but got skunked more than once. I've met hundreds of guys and only observed 1 or 2 "jerks". Start the conversation, ask questions, be happy to be there and you'll fit in just fine.

I now have an Erie boat and do most of my fishing there. BUT I'll still spend some time on the river, waist deep casting 'til I limit or sunset hits because its just plain FUN!!! Don't be discouraged by negative comments, get your waders patched up; spool on some 8# test and GO.


----------



## kprice

For all you newbies, Last year was my first year fishing the run, and it was a blast. I learned everything from either this site, and most of all from watching others! My first trip to the Maumee I had to ask Gary, at the bait store where to park. I then drove down, and observed for a few hours. I then went back to the bait shop and had Gary show me everything I would need. It took a few trips to finally land a walleye, but after that it was EASY.


----------



## BFG

> There will be a Maumee walleye run seminar at Bass Pro Shops Rossford on Feb. 26, 10am and 11:30 am Walleye River Run Seminar (Need to call in to reserve a seat at 419-891-3900.) that will cover just about everything.


Who is speaking?


----------



## Gern186

spfldbassguy said:


> If you or anybody else can't handle getting outfished by a girl/woman then you need to do a little more growing up. Just because they don't have "man parts" hanging down there doesn't mean they can't open a can of whoopass on some male fishermen and outfish them. If I was there fishing a run and a lady was next to me and kicking my butt I wouldn't get mad like a little boy I'd ask her what she was doing right.


Easy tiger, just making a joke there.....I can handle getting outfished by a girl, hell my 5 year old daughter outfishes me in the pond on a regular basis!

You guys need to lighten up a little bit, this cabin fever makes some of you guys a little grouchy.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I will be giving the seminar.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Kluppy said:


> Anybody make the run in a boat? Seems like that way, you could avoid a lot of these issues.


Yes. But you introduce more (and dangerous) issues if you are not real experienced. Most folks with boats are not used to navigating in the swift water with near zero visibility and big rocks near the surface in places. It seems like there is at least one fatality each year from a boat. Probably hitting something or managing the anchor.

I'm trying to line up some work in Toledo so I have a chance to get out there and join the circus - from shore.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Gern186 said:


> Easy tiger, just making a joke there.....I can handle getting outfished by a girl, hell my 5 year old daughter outfishes me in the pond on a regular basis!
> 
> You guys need to lighten up a little bit, this cabin fever makes some of you guys a little grouchy.


Not grouchy at all,just put off by the attitude that you seemed to have in the post. Seemed a little arrogant to me. FYI if you're trying to make a joke they do have smiley icons to use or you coulda put LOL at the end. Gotta remember that on here sometimes when a joke is trying to be made it's lost in translation. Nobody can tell if you're smiling or laughing or whatever as you type your post.


----------



## Gern186

Speaking of arrogance, why don't you re-read your tag line.....I think that's the websters definition of arrogance.

I'm willing to bet you have never fished the walleye run, bass man.

If you couldn't tell I was kidding around a little because I didn't put that little smiley icon on there for you, well then I apologize

Please don't waste your hate on me man!


----------



## crg

Steel Cranium said:


> Yes. But you introduce more (and dangerous) issues if you are not real experienced. Most folks with boats are not used to navigating in the swift water with near zero visibility and big rocks near the surface in places. It seems like there is at least one fatality each year from a boat. Probably hitting something or managing the anchor.



sad but so true


----------



## spfldbassguy

Gern186 said:


> Speaking of arrogance, why don't you re-read your tag line.....I think that's the websters definition of arrogance.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you have never fished the walleye run, bass man.
> 
> If you couldn't tell I was kidding around a little because I didn't put that little smiley icon on there for you, well then I apologize
> 
> Please don't waste your hate on me man!


For starters my signature is a line from a Metallica song from the "Load" album. It fits my personality to a tee. I've met alot of people that have spoken to me like they're better than me in every reguard so that line is my motto towards those types. I'd rather them not talk to me because in the end I'm gonna hate 'em and put them in their place with my response.

No I haven't fished the walleye run but I can tell you one thing buddy,I wouldn't care if there was a women or child next to me that was outfishing me. If that was the case I'd ask them what they was doing and figure out what I was doing wrong. I certainly wouldn't come onto this site and spout off in a crude and rude manner about them. As I stated before people have a hard time telling if you're joking on here if you don't include an LOL or a smiley icon of some sort. No need to apologize to me at all because in te grand scheme of things it really doesn't matter but some people might have been taken aback by your seemingly joking manner.


----------



## spfldbassguy

I hope everyone that decides to fish the run this year is safe and has alot of fun doing it. Please be safe and catch some limits for those of us that can't make it up there for it.


----------



## OIM

I guess this wolverine is going to have to come down and show you "nuts" how to do it. (just kidding)

I have fished it a few times and never really had problems. I am planing on hitting it this year a few times cause our season closes up March 15th so we can't get into to many eyes in the rivers up hear unless you got a boat for the Big Rivers like Detroit, and St. Clair.

The only thing I have seen is some people just don't know how to fish a drift/swing in a river, and they get a touch to close to other sometimes. But I have never had problems with people getting into fights or anything.


----------



## Rivercrazy

Kluppy said:


> Anybody make the run in a boat? Seems like that way, you could avoid a lot of these issues.


YES, and it is the best way to avoid the idiots. Maple St. acces in Perrysburg. Orleans if you have smaller boat and water not too high. Sometimes, especially when run is at peak and so are the crowds, I will even launch at Rossford to avoid the chaos at Maple St. I have bigger boat and look for water levels between 581 1/2 - 583 1/2. Gotta hook up with someone who knows the river first to avoid problems. I will load boat up with "the boys" and get to one of a few islands(or peninsula) and we will wade from there as well to avoid the cluster%$#&.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Steel Cranium said:


> Yes. But you introduce more (and dangerous) issues if you are not real experienced. Most folks with boats are not used to navigating in the swift water with near zero visibility and big rocks near the surface in places. It seems like there is at least one fatality each year from a boat. Probably hitting something or managing the anchor.
> 
> I'm trying to line up some work in Toledo so I have a chance to get out there and join the circus - from shore.


Actually most of the deaths are form guys who never anchored in such a heavy current. They anchor off the stern or use too short of a bow line. Anchor catches, boat dips down, fills up, and instant tragedy. If you bring a boat, please know what you're doing. Also, the DNR hits on those boats hard. You must have everything to a tee. Safety equipment, whistles flags, everything


----------



## The Ojibwa

This prolly goes without saying but I steer clear during the weekends. There are PLENTY of fish in the river to catch but I don't like being elbow to elbow. 99.9999% of the guys will tell you exactly what they are using. Last year I was not doing good and guys on both sides were gettin them. I couldn't even snag one. He suggested that I lenghthen my leader and wouldn't you know, first cast, BAM! 22".

The only jerks I've run into were at Sandusky...no offense to other races but some of the locals in Fremont are as ghetto as the come. There's plenty of room for bank fishing so they are out heavy.

To the guy asking about kayak...no no during the walleye run...the white bass is a diff. story...however white bass need to be kept on ice IMO which presents a prob in a yak. I've never been brave enough to fish the maumme during the run...too many varibles in hypo weather...and this is coming from a guy that just kayaked the Huron River last weekend! Hooray for wetsuits!!!


----------



## Recondo37

Year before, we were at Orleans, and some people decided to put in about a 14' jonboat..current picked it up before they got the motor started....We figured at least ten guys would get taken down, luckily no one got it. One brother wanted to bring his boat, I told him no, we wade, not enough current experience as far as I knew...common sense and knowledge go a long way...be good/good fish'n


----------



## heathzib

Recondo37 said:


> As I finish the last of my fried taters, I realize what bothers me most, isn't kids, women newbies or dick-heads, it is the litterbugs...stuff the jerky wrapper in your vest pocket, carry a little t-shirt bag for trash, or hit the barrel when you throw something away....pick something up besides a brub tail, or jig head on your walk....be good/good fishing....


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Steel Cranium

swantucky said:


> I would say the best thing you could do is kinda watch before you start fishing and try and get next to someone that obviously knows what they are doing. Ask questions, most guys are willing to help. I seldom will give advice unless it is asked for.


This sums up my first spring fishing the Maumee. My first couple trips were only to watch. I received some funny looks since they probably thought I was the law - wading to bluegrass without a rod in hand, intently watching folks from the edge of the woods. I spent a bit more time later in the run after many gave up (early May) and spent some time harassing the white bass and smallies afterward. The next summer/fall was spent smallie fishing from Orleans to Waterville to see what was under all of the murky and high springtime water. The next spring started becoming productive once I knew what I was casting to. I also located a few areas that were deep during the summer and fall that were not in the fast current/middle of the river. These have produced when others didn't fare as well by being able to finesse some 'eyes out of these resting areas.


----------



## anglermama

I am in the river every chance I get! I have never had any problems with the guys fishing around me. However I will agree I do NOT bring my kids during the run. Around the first of May when all is quiet and the river has come down a good deal the kids are down there. They love it because the WB are a plenty and put up a pretty good fight for them.


----------

